# The next round



## Premier (Nov 20, 2007)

Snow occurring on Dec 21 | Dec 23 | Dec 24 | Dec 25. Total amount 12 Inches.
Ice occurring on Dec 23 | Dec 24. Total amount 0.9 Inches.
High wind occurring on Dec 23 | Dec 24 | Dec 25. Maximum sustained 32 mph (maximum gust 47 mph).


Should be a merry christmas for us plow drivers... now to work out s schedual for employee rotation so they can spend time with there familys.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

yay! can't wait


----------



## MCL Landscaping (Dec 15, 2009)

this is weekis gonna be fun lol trying to find out where to put all the snow lol and im still plowing at 1230 lol


----------



## capnsac (Jul 29, 2008)

Three words, DOLLA DOLLA BILLS!!!


----------

